# Customer service jobs are the WORST



## kamq (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm currently working full time right now and my job ends Oct. 15th. I just got an offer for another job that starts when my current one ends. The only thing is that it is a customer service job at a book store and I really don't think I can do it. All that stress for min. wage doesn't seem worth it to me. I graduated university so I was hoping to do better than this even though the job I have now is my first. I don't really have to interact with customers right now so its easy but if I accept this new one I probably will. I even told the biggest lie during the interview when he asked me if I was an extrovert and I said yes LOL. 

Should I do it or keep applying for something better?


----------



## pork (Sep 4, 2011)

People that like books are generally pretty chill and quiet so I doubt you'll have any outrageous customers.

Dealing with customers becomes easier the longer you do it. It may be difficult at first but you'll eventually get over it. Who knows, maybe you'll have some enjoyable interactions


----------



## AndreaXo (Mar 22, 2014)

at a bookstore?!
c'mon...
try working at fast food. now that gets pretty hectic


----------



## tumerking (Sep 30, 2014)

AndreaXo said:


> at a bookstore?!
> c'mon...
> try working at fast food. now that gets pretty hectic


Yea I work fast food usually on the grill, but every once in a while they need me to work the register and its really stressful. Having to interact with so many people back to back to back all day is exhausting. The only positive is that the interactions are usually so quick that theres usually no time for any awkward small talk.

I'm guessing customers are a little more likely to engage you in a bookstore, but if you at least know a decent amount about books you should be okay. I imagine it'll be pretty laid back most of the time since you don't often see really crowded and busy bookstores. Plus you'll probably get discounts on books which is a nice bonus.


----------



## xlavenderx (Feb 23, 2014)

Actually I worked at one of my favourite bookstores and recently just left - I absolutely hated it. And I'm a book lover. So yeah, there is a lot of customer service and sales involved - I never would have guessed it.

The thing is, you weirdly do get used to it, and even good at it. It's mostly just talking to people and you begin to develop the skills to approach strangers, and you learn tons of fascinating stuff about people - working at a bookstore made me feel normal with the things people would talk to me about.

Extroverts definitely succeed at the job, but I know a couple introverts at my job who were really good as well.

I'm not totally sure of your position and what not, but basically you do mostly just get to talk about books all day. If you see it in that way, instead or forcing yourself to be uncomfortably loud, it might seem easier. Tbh I mostly hated my job because I despised my coworkers. 

It might be uncomfortable for you at first, but if you want, PM me and I could talk about my experience more if you want? Good luck!


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

These are the only jobs I seem to be getting interviews for lately which is frustrating, as its not something I really want to do but I'm guessing having money in my bank account for once would probably get me through.


----------



## DannyBoy64 (May 5, 2014)

I'm pretty sure a bookstore can't compare to working at a office depot that is about to go under.


----------

